# Cold this week!!



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://www.facebook.com/NWSSiouxFalls/photos/a.202489756456527/2165115230193960/?type=3&theater


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Cy, I'd click the Like this button but I really don't like that post or that forecast all that much.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They want it cold for us the same time frame, whenever these brutal weather sings Come along, my wife starts talking about ice retiring.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> They want it cold for us the same time frame, whenever these brutal weather sings Come along, my wife starts talking about ice retiring.


 sorry for the typo this cold weather makes us think about retiring


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good thing in Indiana, weather never last long! Low of -7° Thursday and high of 49° by Sunday.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

T Shirt weather 

Doing a barn roof all week. Should separate the men from the boys


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

They are saying -27 here for tomorrow night. That is not the coldest I have seen although it is close. I think the big thing is the wind that is supposed to accompany the cold. Any time I remember it being this cold it was quiet.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

-21 here this morning with a -50 windchill most of the day. -35 air temp or colder forecasted for tomorrom morning with another -50 windchill.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

-5° with -25° wind chill tonight. 64° and thunderstorms by Monday.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Cy,

You reminded me of a trip I took to Minneapolis a few years ago. We were told that we had to 'check out' an ice bar at one of the local pubs. Seems they had a complete bar, stools and rear bar area completely carved from ice (IIRC Grey Goose vodka sponsored). It was a balmy -15 to -20 degrees, that night, so chicken me took a taxi the 4-5 blocks to the pub verses walking. We get to the establishment, go in to check out this fabulous ice bar. On the door headed out to the 'patio' area (where the Ice Bar is located), hangs your sign "Sorry, we're closed". Seems it was too cold for the waiter/waitress' or the vodka froze. 

For those who have never wandered around downtown Minnie, a fair amount of areas have what I would call aerial tunnels from building to building so you don't need to go outside per se to get to a lot of buildings (enclosed catwalks that cross streets, about at the 3rd floor level). This pub wasn't in the loop of tunnels that my hotel was part of. 

Larry


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

r82230 said:


> Cy,
> 
> You reminded me of a trip I took to Minneapolis a few years ago. We were told that we had to 'check out' an ice bar at one of the local pubs. Seems they had a complete bar, stools and rear bar area completely carved from ice (IIRC Grey Goose vodka sponsored). It was a balmy -15 to -20 degrees, that night, so chicken me took a taxi the 4-5 blocks to the pub verses walking. We get to the establishment, go in to check out this fabulous ice bar. On the door headed out to the 'patio' area (where the Ice Bar is located), hangs your sign "Sorry, we're closed". Seems it was too cold for the waiter/waitress' or the vodka froze.
> 
> ...


There are a couple bars on lakes in winter.The one on Lake of the Woods is closed today.They also have one on Leach Lake for the Eel Pout festival.

At -45 flavored Schnaaps freezes,Root beer,Peach etc.Pepperment gets a bit syrupy but still flows.LOL

At -48 taking a swig of Black Berry brandy will cause a tongue to turn white,wasn't me lol.

-48 was the coldest I've been in.Was in the Black Hills riding snowmobile.A temperature inversion came in overnight and was 35 degrees by morning.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

As I'm leaving the early stages of hypothermia, post morning chores........a few observations. You sort them out......

Torn rotator cuff.......things that don't hurt
Root canal teeth........things that aren't supposed to hurt
3 bag mix.........snow bank hardness at -50° windchill
6 bag mix.........manure hardness in cold barn alleys,( thank goodness there's no fiberglass mesh in the TMR)
3 pail fix........15 gallons of hot water to thaw drinking cup
Plugged in the tractor.......... things that won't start
300 amp boost........what it takes to start things that won't start
Life threatening projectiles......things coming out of manure spreader
Phones, batteries and "lungers ".......... things that don't last very long in said temperatures 
Complainers............non farmers inside warm environment, bitching about how terrible it is outside
Farmers............doing whatever it takes outside caring for animals......no complaints
Great day .........Sitting in my chair, dog alongside, warm house, on "haytalk"!!!!!!!


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I used to go to Canada snowmobiling it got to -44 one morning the resort owner asked us to stay inside till it got up to -25. Couple of guys had no rest and went out to start there sleds torn rip cords and other problems. Us guys that waited where sledding before them imagine that.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Uphayman... I'll do what it takes to take care of the animals but I'm complaining the whole time just for the sake of complaining LOL. I'm Justified in it for once... ????


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to +2° here today with -15° wind chill. I have to say, a TL100A New Holland has a heater from hell!. I carried manure out of turkey barns all day stripped down to a t-shirt, was a might chilly jumping out to take a leak though. Bad thing, barns are 50° just with manure pack so with the door open and loading manure, the fog rolls in so bad I can’t see anything.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

-38 here this morning with a slight breeze. Weatherman claimed it was a -50 below windchill but I thought it felt better outside today than yesterday when it was -20 with with a 20mph wind.

One tractor failed to start this morning. Block heater is on a timer. Timer quit before 7am like it lost power, think the cord is loose in the outlet and gave a bad connection. Boosted it and used starting fluid to get her to fire off.

Hard to believe its supposed to be in the mid 20s on Saturday. But then back into the deep freeze next week.


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

-38???!
I took my wife's van this morning, nothing else wanted to start.
I don't think think the van was too excited to go anywhere either.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Just read a couple of articles in one of the local papers.

The first article is regarding the Kentucky Gov. calling kids 'soft', because of closing schools for the cold weather. The second article about a town 1/2 mile from Detroit. Seems our Canadian friends, would most definitely would agree with the Gov. Windsor (and Canadian) schools (and business') are open, were as Michigan schools (including Detroit schools), postal service and state government are closed.

Larry

PS Plus about everyone in my area of the state got a text message about 10pm last night. We need to turn our thermostats to 65 degrees, seems a natural gas pumping station went off line yesterday. I had a couple of problems with that, one I use fuel oil and secondly, I would be turning up the heat from 62 degrees.  Only in Michigan...&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

r82230 said:


> Just read a couple of articles in one of the local papers.
> 
> The first article is regarding the Kentucky Gov. calling kids 'soft', because of closing schools for the cold weather. The second article about a town 1/2 mile from Detroit. Seems our Canadian friends, would most definitely would agree with the Gov. Windsor (and Canadian) schools (and business') are open, were as Michigan schools (including Detroit schools), postal service and state government are closed.
> 
> ...


MI schools here weren't open. Our teenager only had 2 das of school in 2 weeks.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Going to be another cold one tomorrow here. Forecasted low of -33 with a -50 windchill. Already -26 with a -45 windchill. High for tomorrow is -16. I'll be surprised if it gets to that.

Today started out -20 with one heck of a cold wind, by the afternoon it was -5 with what they said was a -40 windchill. Out in the yard I didn't think it felt that bad. I wouldn't have wanted to be out in the open for to long though.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I am so dang sick and tired of mud. We've had some low temps, but not long enough to suit me.

It got down to @-10 here one night; I went out that morning to check critters' water etc. Went back into the house and heard the water pump kick on three times while straightening the gunroom... Dang!! I have to have a leak!!

I went outside and seen a frost free hydrant leaking right out the spigot; not cold related as the water line (and therefore the valve) is 4' deep. I pulled the rod and cleaned the rubber valve thingy... put it back together; still leaking barely. I pulled the rod and replace the rubber valve thingy... STILL leaked.

Went to town and bought new hydrant (along with stopping by and helping dad with his cold-weather woes); I got home and set up lights and dug it out. I had to chop thru the frozen ground and got it dug down with a post-hole-digger (manual type). Nice thing about the manual post hole digger, I didn't need to wear my coat!!!









The hole wasn't none too big and I had to lay on my belly and reach WAAAY down to reach it. I layed on a frozen clod and heard a rib pop; I nursed that agony for a moment, cursed, threw the clod, and due to the tender ribs on my left side, had to try to reach it with my right hand... danged I didn't lay on a clod on that side too and popped a rib on my right side (hurt like the dickens... been at the same place for 18 years and that next day was only the 2nd sick day I ever used.)

BUUUT, I won!!!! Got the hydrant replaced.









Went out the next morning and it was obvious I STILL have a leak.

It finally warmed up enough for the backhoe to start and I dug it up AGAIN. The nipple at the bottom of the hydrant had a crack in it. The only thing I can cipher is that there had been a leak for a while and, when it got cold, it froze around the hydrant and sealed off the ground; this forced the leaking water to come back up thru the weep hole and out the spigot. There's something I had never considered! It had a sched 80 nipple; now it has a stainless nipple.

Waaay too much wet around here this year for the leak to make enough mud to make me notice there WAS a leak.

There is still evidence of a leak (standing on my back patio), but at least it's not due to MY water lines.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

OMG, (gosh) Thats an awful job to do in the cold.

Make sure you keep the paws clean. Aint nothin worse than the cold/flu with cracked ribs!


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

I don’t know how you northern boys do it, but kudos to you and all the other Eskimo’s who live in the north....it’s obvious cold weather ain’t gonna stop you’ll.


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

That is an awful job job glass wrong size! It would almost seem that you may have invented new words over the course of repair!

I have been fighting a bleed back valve on a well, that is the "best" there is, but never tried it in cold weather! I am getting used to the saying, " never heard of that happening before.." It will always happen here.

Winter really is good for things. Keeps the riff raff away, no bugs, the shop gets cleaned, parts lists get made, lots of advice is taken for the next year. All this for the fresh smell in the spring, birds are singing and you get spring fever!! Haha!

Meanwhile getting ready for the warm day tomorrow then back to the deep freeze for part of next week!


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

I'll try to set up today's adventures.........the Mrs. asks what the game plan is for the day at breakfast. Always get nervous predicting with a blizzard moving in.




















For the folks in warmer climes, your senses are : you see whiteness. You hear the roar. You feel the snow like it's sandblasting. Snow penetrates everything. Unrelenting wind.

About 8 a.m. I receive a call of much urgency. " Mont, we lost a barn." One of our accounts for which we house animals, had a total building collapse. "Let me get some cups going, move some animals around, I can get 50 stalls available."
You are always looking for the sweet spot........acres, crops produced, animals housed. 2 loads and we hit the sweet spot. That lasted for about 15 minutes. Then load 3,4,5, and 6 arrived. Bottom line is 150 animals have feed,water, and most importantly, shelter. Negative temperatures predicted for tomorrow morning. 
They're packed like sardines.........but they're happy sardines.





















All will get sorted out in a few days. Tonight, we're pleased with some small victories. Survival.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That, is a real definition of a neighbor lending a helping hand. Those are some very tough conditions, but you have made those critters a whole lot happier and safer.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Got some pics of the barn collapse. Amazing only lost 2 head.














We've had 3' + snow in the last couple weeks. Hit with rain and ice last night. To much load for the roofs. School bus garage collapsed near Marquette Michigan, with 15 buses in it.


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

Man that stinks... Just one more thing for the to do list. Sucks to lose any animals but this was out of nowhere. We've had a bunch of ice rain here lately. More than I ever remember,now tonight 55mph gusts...


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I can't imagine dealing with all that when its storming out.

Today the air temp was about zero with a 25mph wind and all i wanted to do was get everything fed and get back in the house. Tomorrow morning is going to suck again, -25 with 10mph wind. I'm ready for a warmup.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Thankfully this winter has been a mild one for me. 2017/18 was a cold one that kept me busy. I had to replace a hydrant a year ago while under the weather, I was about to get slammed by the flu shortly after. I don't even want to imagine doing it with busted ribs.

It was just before Christmas and thankfully it was 22 degrees when I started. I was somewhat sheltered from the wind but as afternoon rolled around it was straight out of the north and I was exposed. I dug by hand as well, I was fine as long as I was moving, if I slowed down I felt sick.

When I dig up a hydrant, I replace it with all new hardware and fresh gravel. I make the leech field generously large. The sad part is I just put this line in about 3 years before. Never again will I cut corners and buy the cheap blue handled hydrants. I put a Woodford in its place. This hydrant is a primary, I cover the hydrant and hose with a well cover and plug in a heat lamp. If the low is only going to touch 30 for the night, I don't have to unhook as cows keep water flowing. Should the exposed hose freeze, it thaws fast in the sun while the hydrant is toasty.

A few tips:
1) metal feed scoops work best in trench settings; cleaning out and fine digging around pipes.
2) the tire makes it easier to roll the hose up when I unhook. Especially helpful when winding up cold hoses for freezing nights.
3) I put 4x4s in the ground and strap the hydrant to it for support, the exception here for 2 is because I cut the pipe and it was easier to just scab since the original post was set really well.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Snow is getting deep!Fortunately I redid the roof a few yrs ago to give it alot more snow load.Thats the clothesline in the snow


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Question from someone who doesn’t have any experiences with snow - does the snow provide any insulation when it drifts up next to a building?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

32-0-0 said:


> Question from someone who doesn't have any experiences with snow - does the snow provide any insulation when it drifts up next to a building?


Sure it does, helps stop drafts and such. But usually its so cold no one would notice. haha


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Cy thats pretty nasty. We've got some fences buried here and some snow blown in around the buildings but nothing like that. I'm hoping for a thaw before the cows figure out how to go over the top of some of these fences. Might have to put up temporary electric like I did 2 winters ago to keep them in.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Guy that used to work for me lived in Bradford County, Erie, PA. They get over 100" snow per year. 
Said the deep snow was so bad, some people would lose their minds and some become very edgy. He moved out of the area down here and said he hated snow from living there.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I can believe that. Cold and wind sucks, but the constant battle of pushing and shoveling snow gets real old real fast. That and blocked roads and too much snow to get out on the lakes to go ice fishing is maddening.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

IHCman said:


> I can believe that. Cold and wind sucks, but the constant battle of pushing and shoveling snow gets real old real fast. That and blocked roads and too much snow to get out on the lakes to go ice fishing is maddening.


Quite a few got stranded on the ice in northern Mn,sounded like 100's on Milacs,some were running out of propane and needed some brought to them or got them off the lake.The wind was forecasted so idk why anyone would sit out there unless totally prepared to ride it out.Gave up fishing here with permenant house was a battle getting it on all winter.Walleye fishing is over now anyway,might get portable out and go for some perch.Headed to DL next week and fish out of a sno bear,snow won't bother that!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

32-0-0 said:


> Question from someone who doesn't have any experiences with snow - does the snow provide any insulation when it drifts up next to a building?


it also helps keep water lines from freezing.Lines are buried 6' deep here and can freeze in extremely cold winter.They will freeze where there is no snow cover like a driveway.If there is good snow cover frost will usually only go 1-2' deep


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

swmnhay said:


> Thats the clothesline in the snow


Why do you have the clothesline installed so close to the ground?

Sorry couldn't help myself this morning.

Larry


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> it also helps keep water lines from freezing.Lines are buried 6' deep here and can freeze in extremely cold winter.They will freeze where there is no snow cover like a driveway.If there is good snow cover frost will usually only go 1-2' deep


Interesting, never would have thought about that.

We get snow here maybe once or twice every 5 years. Just the possibility of snow will usually cause the schools to shut down or close early. And if it actually does snow, then everything shuts down and the grocery stores get cleaned out. Pretty pathetic.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

My propane tank


----------

